# Check out my rear deck - 96 Buick Century



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

The definition of a ghetto setup? I may say so, but I still take pride in it.

2 rockford 8" p1's $80 (buy one get one )
2 Pioneer 5.25" $50 (walmart)
2 Bazooka 4" $20
2 Bazooka 4x6" $20
Boss 500.1 $40
Dual 300w (50x2) $50 (walmart)

Traded for a broken laptop:
Rockford 12" P3
Rockford 300.1 Amp
Kenwood KDC- mp642u

Total cost: $260 and a broken laptop
It sounds pretty good for being extremely cheap and ****ty, and the install works.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

You are one step away from this:

How Not To Modify Your Mercury Cougar - 2000 Mercury Cougar - Jalopnik


Come on now.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

well the back seat covers it up and makes it look sorta [nice] when the subs in the trunk too

The original plan was to have a big wooden frame with the cloth stretched over it to cover them up so it wouldn't look ridiculous like it does. But then I realized that I painted my car orange and it would be an insult to cover them up.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

There are some things you keep to yourself, and these pics are a great example.


----------



## whoosh (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you joking? What a mess!


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

Weffy said:


> well the back seat covers it up and makes it look sorta [nice] when the subs in the trunk too
> 
> The original plan was to have a big wooden frame with the cloth stretched over it to cover them up so it wouldn't look ridiculous like it does. But then I realized that I painted my car orange and it would be an insult to cover them up.


Orange with black racing stripes 

keep your head held high, as long as you like it, that's all that matters.
Everyone has to start somewhere. Now you can move on to bigger better sytems as money and time permit.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Look, when I was young I did silly stuff too. Like a pair of Fisher 12" home audio cabinets in the trunk of my RX7. But when you get older, smarter, and less naive, you make better decisions in things like this.

The proper way to build an audio system is with a FRONT stage, with a less-is-more strategy, to avoid comb-filtering interference, coherence, and frequency response issues. A car is already difficult to get to sound good, it doesn't need a ton of **** on the back deck to help it along. 

Your basic education begins here Basic Car Audio Electronics, and should probably continue through the build library of this site. And so help me God if you are just trying to post 50 useless posts to sell your stuff.


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

:cwm13::mean: better luck next time?


----------



## jimmy23zone (Jan 22, 2010)

How come you wanted soo many speakers in the rear deck?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Weffy, my nine year old son laughed at you, and I think my wife wants to burn your car.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

LOLBBQ? Laugh and burn?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

This is what i see when i go to the shop i work part time at, usually its an old muscle car or some old GM car (which is a disgrace to me and my family who all drive and have only driven GM cars) and it always looks and sounds loud as hell but muddy.

BUT....
i say good job on doing the work yourself but, take the pioneers out of the rear deck, put them in your doors, sell the bazooka stuff/return it. re-set the amps so the 8s are "midbass" and the 12 is your sub bass and you'll A) look like you know a lot about audio to your buddies, B) it'll sound better than now & C) you don't look retarded.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

OMGFG perfect example of someone who should NOT be doing installs.....

This is a god damned cluster **** of wires and a total fire hazard, Can you imagine some poor installer trying to troubleshoot this clusterfuck when something DOES go wrong with it and believe me something WILL go wrong

It looks like someone had a trashcan full of wires and threw them in the backseat

Seriously dud WTF were you thinking??


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

tinctorus said:


> OMGFG perfect example of someone who should NOT be doing installs.....
> 
> This is a god damned cluster **** of wires and a total fire hazard, Can you imagine some poor installer trying to troubleshoot this clusterfuck when something DOES go wrong with it and believe me something WILL go wrong
> 
> ...



Says the guy who works for BEST BUY.


J/k, I'm messing with you... you are one of the "good eggs" of the BB bunch. 

OP, Do you want us to help you or are you just posting this for epicness?


----------



## The J (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, it seems like you enjoyed putting it all together. It's just so over the top that it must've been fun to build!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

does it have 26's??


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> Says the guy who works for BEST BUY.
> 
> 
> J/k, I'm messing with you... you are one of the "good eggs" of the BB bunch.
> ...


Lol I wish there was a shaking fist smiley :laugh:

Plus like ive said before it pay's the bills you know, Only thing I dont like is I dont get to do any custom work there which I really enjoy ALOT you know, But none of the small shops can compare with the health benfits and 401k and such you know


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for proving to me that it's impossible to laugh and vomit at the same time.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

clbolt said:


> Wow! Thanks for proving to me that it's impossible to laugh and vomit at the same time.


ROFL :laugh:


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

\m/ red dragon \m/


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I love it!!!

This install reminds me of the early 80's when my friend and I cannibalized his Grandmothers turntable cabinet for an ass kickin', good for the summer system.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hope you never have to make a sudden stop.


----------



## petermakar (Jan 10, 2010)

"rearfull?"


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Hope you never have to make a sudden stop.


Yeah cause he would most likely end up getting strangled with a spool/spool's of wire getting wrapped around his neck :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bluepelican31 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey, I had a broken labtop stolen the other day.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

fourthmeal said:


> Look, when I was young I did silly stuff too. Like a pair of Fisher 12" home audio cabinets in the trunk of my RX7. But when you get older, smarter, and less naive, you make better decisions in things like this.
> 
> The proper way to build an audio system is with a FRONT stage, with a less-is-more strategy, to avoid comb-filtering interference, coherence, and frequency response issues. A car is already difficult to get to sound good, it doesn't need a ton of **** on the back deck to help it along.
> 
> Your basic education begins here Basic Car Audio Electronics, and should probably continue through the build library of this site. And so help me God if you are just trying to post 50 useless posts to sell your stuff.


I do realize now that it is way too lout in the back . I've read most of that website already...Don't let the Lanzar stickers on the back window fool you, Just because it looks like a 4 year old wired it doesn't mean its not wired right

The car isn't on 26's ... it on 14" steelies and plastic hub caps.

The 8's are set from 40hz-220hz
The 12 is up to 80hz
Everything else is 220hz-20k

I did enjoy working on this, and yes, all my friends think I'm the ****. Haha thanks to everyone that likes it.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

It's _not_ wired right Weffy, thats part of the problem.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Theres no distribution block I know, but right now its only the rockford amp, and then the Dual which probably draws <15 amps is just connected through the rockford.

I was going for cheap here, and every little penny helped. Sure, it may be a fire hazard, but if my car burns to the ground then I can get blue book on it from the insurance, and not $200 from the scrapyard.

Is that what you meant by not wired right?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes it's a goddamn fire hazard. I cant believe you would WANT to show that to people.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, it'l be fine


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

so sad - burn those pics. and tint the back glass 5%


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Weffy, you are making yourself out to be the laughing stock of a VERY well-informed community of audio enthusiasts.

Your friends think you are the **** because they have nothing to measure by. When the time comes and they end up learning just a little bit about car audio, the world "the" in your statement will vanish and they will shake their heads in disgust. At least that's what I hope happens, because you are the reason why companies like Audiobahn exist. 

Here is safe, sane wiring:



































































Once you understand the very, very basics, then we can teach you acoustics.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Weffy said:


> Theres no distribution block I know, but right now its only the rockford amp, and then the Dual which probably draws <15 amps is just connected through the rockford.
> 
> I was going for cheap here, and every little penny helped. Sure, it may be a fire hazard, but if my car burns to the ground then I can get blue book on it from the insurance, and not $200 from the scrapyard.
> 
> Is that what you meant by not wired right?


Just so you know bud if YOUR car burns down from YOUR wiring job you will NOT get bluebook for it or ANY insurance money for that matter...

And when it does catch on fire, And believe me it WILL please post those pictures of your burnt car up in this thread so we can make it a sticky as to what NOT to do.

Seriously your car is a complete clusterfuck of wire and an utter DISASTER, yet it is still a PRIME example of WHAT NOT to do

If you brought that car into my shop I would charge you 200 dollars to figure out whats going on and then 100 an hour to fix that rats nest of wires

It seriously looks like someone dumped a trashcan of wires in the back seat


----------



## athm3x (Jan 24, 2010)

I was planning to tell everyone to cut this kid some slack. You can't tell someone they have done something dumb, if they attempt to do something beyond their own knowledge. It would be much better to give positive instruction, unless we want to turn away future members of the mobile audio community, but I smell a troll. Especially after the comment about painting the car orange, and then needing to show off the mess.

The young people here probably don't know what a troll is, but in the early days of the internet, people would post ridiculous things on newsgroups, just to start big arguments (i.e. flame wars.)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I posted this in a Civic forum I mod, they are words to live by, if they sound harsh then you are doing something wrong.



> Again, you guys are aware that an un-secured subwoofer enclosure (secure means WAY MORE than velcro) Will completely and utterly **** YOU UP in the event of an accident.
> 
> In fact take your car, put it on the "big daddy car rotisserie" and anything that hits the ceiling while flipping upside down, barring a love letter, will **** YOU UP in the event of an accident.
> 
> ...


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh my! Your friends are 12? You need to add some Sparkomatics up front.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I guess Ill hit the books some more then. But do keep in mind that yes I am a kid, and yes its somewhat of a troll post, but I don't have the money to spend on "safe" wiring. The only unfused power wire is ~14 inches.

I didn't post to see what you guys think of my wiring job. I really just wanted opinions of the rear deck, hence the title "Check out my rear deck".


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, and the whole thing IS bolted to the sheet metal underneath, just so it doesn't move when I stop suddenly. It's not like my car would flip anyways as it never goes on the highway.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I watched one flip just 3 days ago in town. They flip.


----------



## Silverado25004x4 (Jan 7, 2009)

i had a nightmare once where my truck looked like this, just scares me that people drive around like this, but hey i have a friend who has done stuff like this all the time, i installed an amp in his mustang and he caught himself installing another amp off of it, well he messed up and had the ground and power wire touching at the amp and didnt know why he was blowing fuses so he took out the fuse and just jumped it, thank god i was in the driveway just pulling up when i saw smoke coming out the trunk and always keep a fire extinguisher in the truck because it went up in flames. saved the car, just to see him put a home audio sub in the truck the following week and guess where he got the power for the inverted he picked up which was too small for the sub as it is, the fuel pump, lets just say i never ride with him


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

The rear deck is wretched, even if the wiring was flawless.


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

Weffy said:


> I don't have the money to spend on "safe" wiring.




That's a lame excuse if I've ever heard one. You can buy massive boxes of zipties from sam's for $5, a distribution block from the classifieds for $7 shipped, and all the terminals, spades, crimp connectors and whatever connectors you need for another $5. Looks like you tried to do this as fast as possible without even thinking about where the wires are going.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

****, Paypal me $20, and I'll send a large priority mail box FULL of distribution blocs, zipties, shrink wrap, connectors, all of that. It is BS to say you can't afford to do it right. I'm not saying you have to be perfect, but you do have to be safe. You owe that to yourself, and anybody in your car. Its like brakes...nobody rides with someone with bad brakes.


And your rear deck looks and sounds bad, plain and simple. You could have the most expensive, most exotic equipment back there, and it would still be wrong.. You don't listen to music at a concert facing backward, do you? Front stage is your focus. 


Look tough love is what some people need. Maybe that's you, maybe you'll go away and keep your ways. That's your call. But we actually give a damn and want to help, your next step is yours alone, to either listen and make it right, or keep your path.



Your bootcamp can begin here:

Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> ****, Paypal me $20, and I'll send a large priority mail box FULL of distribution blocs, zipties, shrink wrap, connectors, all of that. It is BS to say you can't afford to do it right. I'm not saying you have to be perfect, but you do have to be safe. You owe that to yourself, and anybody in your car. Its like brakes...nobody rides with someone with bad brakes.
> 
> 
> And your rear deck looks and sounds bad, plain and simple. You could have the most expensive, most exotic equipment back there, and it would still be wrong.. You don't listen to music at a concert facing backward, do you? Front stage is your focus.
> ...



You never know he may face the back of the arena at a concert :laugh:


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Well we should assume that his ears face forward and on the side of his head. That's an assumption, I know its a stretch, but I just hope it is so.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Weffy we all have to start somewhere. Read up on this site and start looking into all of your mids and highs in the front. The rear deck woofers are a good idea. Keep working and learning and you will only get better with time and knowledge.



Weffy said:


> Well I guess Ill hit the books some more then. But do keep in mind that yes I am a kid, and yes its somewhat of a troll post, but I don't have the money to spend on "safe" wiring. The only unfused power wire is ~14 inches.
> 
> I didn't post to see what you guys think of my wiring job. I really just wanted opinions of the rear deck, hence the title "Check out my rear deck".


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

I may take you up on that offer, fused blocks?
The whole thing just evolved from just putting the 8's on the deck, and I do admit I suck at life and the whole thing is just a terrible idea.
The one thing that I love about it is it's really loud and its clear from ~200 feet away.

I was doing some research into some good front speakers. Theres a 4x6 hole, but 6.5's can fit they just look unnatural sitting there. same with 5.25's. Not that my whole interior looks natural in any way, shape or form.

Thanks for the down to earth advice guys!
What can anyone recommend for front stage on a budget? I'd put the pioneers back up there and re cover the deck, but one blew today... from faulty wiring.... They were bridged to the Dual amp, the wire to one speaker came disconnected so all the power went to the other one. Yes, probably from the mess of **** laying around not secured, and making sudden stops.

Time to re-think the whole system.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

ZOMG, I think he's learning! Good man, Weffy.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know if I have any fused blocks to spare, the one I have is a fused combo-ground block and if you use it wrong you are in for a world of hurt. I refuse to use it and I wonder (just now) why I still have it in my box o parts.

But I do have some battery terminals, a million zipties, some heat shrink, and a main fuse or two. 

How many amps are you powering up? a pair?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Here, order this beast:

Maxi Fused Distribution Block (1) 1/0 gauge (4) 8 gauge - eBay (item 300381425540 end time Feb-25-10 19:26:33 PST)

Man I wish that company was still around. Y'all remember TIFF?

BTW, I bought from this guy before, he does a great job combining shipping, so you can get virtually everything on the cheap and QUICK.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah 2 amps, but I want the option for a 3rd.
I think the only thing I really need is a block and some wire, and I just don't see the point to unfused distribution blocks. Maybe if you run the same gauge from them it makes a little sense to me.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> I don't know if I have any fused blocks to spare, the one I have is a fused combo-ground block and if you use it wrong you are in for a world of hurt. I refuse to use it and I wonder (just now) why I still have it in my box o parts.
> 
> But I do have some battery terminals, a million zipties, some heat shrink, and a main fuse or two.
> 
> How many amps are you powering up? a pair?


which one u got?? streetwires if so I need it lol


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Kinda like this?
AGU POWER/GROUND 4WAY DISTRIBUTION BLOCK FREE FUSES PDC - eBay (item 270333709663 end time Feb-15-10 12:20:15 PST)

This seems pretty practical to me.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Good symetrical layout of the speakers, just a lot of them. Clean up the wires as mentioned w/zipties or even bread ties if you don't have the money for zipties (just don't snatch them off loaves that are still on store shelfs).

However, I pity the fool that sits in the back seat w/that thing blasting!!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Weffy said:


> Yeah 2 amps, but I want the option for a 3rd.
> I think the only thing I really need is a block and some wire, and I just don't see the point to unfused distribution blocks. Maybe if you run the same gauge from them it makes a little sense to me.



Un-fused is good if you are fusing down the line or doing grounds. Basically you want to fuse anytime you step up or down in wire gauge, too. There's really no hard and fast rule as long as the wiring is neat, properly secured, properly fused, and safe from errant trunk items. 

I recommended that Tiff one, because it is 1/2 the price of the one you mentioned. And it IS fused (gotta add midi fuses of course.)


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Weffy, I love it. I figure for most likely a first timer, and probably a teenager it's a great start on your own.

Wade through the ******** in this thread and take the positives and the good advice. Can't wait to see round two.

God love DIY!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

RadioShack.com

Some really good deals on wiring kits and other stuff on clearance. May help


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I agree with Cubdenno.

Outside of safety issues, put together a system that sounds good to YOU.

Believe it or not, this is not very common these days.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Well a lot of people forget that this is where it starts. I mean how many of us had the perfect set up as a teenager. I had Pioneer tsx80's on the rear deck and 6X9's. How much disposable income did we have? Not a lot of kids have the money to do a "good" front stage. And want to bet that even if he had put the pioneers up front, some assbag would have critiqued the brand choice? And those that do have the money to do a "correct" set up obviously have a lot of help from mommy and daddy.

Again as stated, safety aside, I love it. It's not pretty. speaker placement may be a little off, but it is not a 1000 watts on subs and 15 watts on a ratty stock door speaker. And he did it all himself.


Of course if he is in fact a troll or another trunks, my apologies.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

We all have to start somewhere. My first install was pretty bad, probably was a fire hazard, but I've learned a lot since then. 

Folks getting into this hobby now, there is a wealth of knowledge available on the internet. I had...car audio magazines, local shops (if they were inclined to help...i.e., I had to buy), and friends. Crutchfield was very helpful in the beginning, too, but I had to really save to buy from them, so it was usually local shops. We also had to walk three miles in snow to school, and...well, that's a story for another day. 



fourthmeal said:


> Here, order this beast:
> 
> Maxi Fused Distribution Block (1) 1/0 gauge (4) 8 gauge - eBay (item 300381425540 end time Feb-25-10 19:26:33 PST)
> 
> ...


I remember TIFF. Loved their gear. Nice find! I really should make TIFF a saved search on ebay.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! Round 2 coming next week, I'm gonna re-do grounds and wire **** up nice. Making a new box for the p3, and 2 new amps.

Wheres the cheapest 0/1 Gauge wire? I can only find it for like $4 a foot here.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

coppercableman on ebay


----------



## whoosh (Sep 17, 2008)

We have a win win situation here! Great advise for the kid. Well received by the kid.


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

W
T
F


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey can anyone tell me what they would pay for a RE audio MT 15" motor & basket? I know the sub runs >750 and it would cost me around 250 to re-cone it. The car audio shop down the street has one sitting in the corner, and they don't know what they want for it.
thanks


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

Id drop a buck fifty or so on it, but you need to know that it will require a whole lot more power than what you have.

It will work on the amps you have, but its going to be a waste


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I'm getting my financial aid check next week 
So... its currently the plan to get 1 or 2 sundown amps.
I was thinking the SAZ 1000D and then the 100.4
So the 1000D for the sub, 100.4 for the rear and front. Then the rockford 300.1 for the midbass 8's


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Stepping up a notch to say the least. 

What are you doing for processing, deadening / sealing, and your front stage?


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what to do for processing. My head unit has built in crossovers to the Front/Rear/Sub and a cool graphic eq. I was looking at an Audiocontol 6 channel eq or something, I forget what it was. Any recommendations?

Front stage is going 6.5's for now. I haven't picked out a specific speaker. I wouldn't know where to put the tweeter for a component set. So basically no ideas on that.

As for sound deadening/sealing, nothing is happening there. This car is getting junked come summer, and everything that I put into it I want it to be taken out easily. Though, anything custom that I do I can sell to my brother. He has the same exact car as me for some reason.

Any suggestions are welcome! Please make suggestions I have no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

Weffy said:


> Well I'm getting my financial aid check next week
> So... its currently the plan to get 1 or 2 sundown amps.
> I was thinking the SAZ 1000D and then the 100.4
> So the 1000D for the sub, 100.4 for the rear and front. Then the rockford 300.1 for the midbass 8's


dont be surprised if you come back all trunks like saying youre too broke for tuition and you get flammed.

Have fun, good equipment, and the beginnings of a good setup.

But 1000wrms for an MT is still not doing it justice


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

This is your first attempt, follow the KISS method and take it easy.

6.5" components up front, midbass 8's in the rear, all the rest of that junk removed, and a sub in the trunk. That's your goal, right? BTW, without deadening this is going to suck bad. I'd freeze all funds and save for another car.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

This thread is epic. It's like me at 14 thinking I could plan out a 12 speaker CA system, install it properly, and make it sound right. Just happens that his ideas are stuck on the internet. lol



fourthmeal said:


> I'd freeze all funds and save for another car.


The responses went from bad imaging, bad wiring, being a kid, catching on fire, killing the passenger with a sub...and now get a new car. lol


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, well not to sound spoiled buy my dads buying me a new car. Probably another luxurious 96 Buick century as they seem to go for 1500 with 80k on them.

Does dynamat and all that stuff really make a difference? I know it would for bass to stop most rattles and whatnot, but is that it? I don't really mind the rattles as the music is too loud to hear it most of the time.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

At this point Im going to direct you to do some research so your own. Some members will continue to spoon feed you if you ask for it, but you will learn it better if you do some work. The answers to most any question you can think of will be on here. Just do some snooping


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

savagebee said:


> At this point Im going to direct you to do some research so your own. Some members will continue to spoon feed you if you ask for it, but you will learn it better if you do some work. The answers to most any question you can think of will be on here. Just do some snooping


Well put.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, and also, 1000 watts is the absolute most I want to pull from my electrical system. My car must have eaten a lot of fast food when she was a kid because she suffers from poor circitulation.

And then once the new car comes, in goes another 1000D for the other voice coil, which leads to this question... dual 2ohm now and 1000watts now and 1200 watts later, or Dual 1ohms and 600 watts now and 2000watts later? Or should I say **** that idea, just get something bigger, and turn the gains down.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Weffy said:


> The one thing that I love about it is it's really loud and its clear from ~200 feet away.


if only ur car was 200 feet long u would be golden 

and i cant see photobucket pics at work, someone care to repost these so i can have a good laugh...

but on a serious note...weffy once u get past the flaming of ur ride there is nothing but good info to be had here. study up and if ur friends think ur the sh!t now, they will be sucking ur d!ck before u know it


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Weffy, jump on this deal!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-power-wire-fuse-holder-rcas-dist-blocks.html


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## vrdublu (Apr 13, 2009)

I have no words for this...............


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I cant see this turning out well...oh wait: it didnt turn out well


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

benny said:


> I cant see this turning out well...oh wait: it didnt turn out well


Whadda u wanna bet the amp WAS good until he did his pimp my ride/xzibit style wiring job on it :laugh:


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I have been away from the forum awhile and this is what I see when I return........  WHAT HAPPEN ?


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know, man. Kids these days...


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

ITS NOT FUNNY..... That be like getting demoted at your job, taking a pay cut and trying to make a joke about it to make yourself feel better about it. You would not laugh then would you ?


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

No, its like someone I don't know, or work for, flaming, and me making a joke about it.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe I am taking it to serious..... Sorry not trying to flame on you. I take this site and what we mean to the industry very serious thats all.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

This site is in a sad state of disrepair, ruffryderso. You must have missed the memo.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree this site is great and full of knowledge. I posted this as a joke/cry for help. My wires are fine now, but theres always room for improvement.
This thread should be locked so it can't get back to the top, I don't know what I was thinking bumping it up.


----------

